# New York Omelette



## MilburnCreek (Jan 7, 2013)

Takes the delicious ingredients of a NYC Bagel and Lox, removes the carb-laden bagel, and uses an overstuffed Omelette as the delivery system.

Minutes to Prepare: 10
Minutes to Cook: 20
Number of Servings: 2 for normal people, but one big one for us.

Ingredients

    8 oz. Atlantic Salmon
    6 large Eggs
   1/4 cup 2% Milk
    1.5 c. chopped Scallions (equal parts greens and bulbs)
    1 chopped medium Tomatoes
      2 heaping Tablespoons finely chopped fresh Dill weed
    1/2 t. Black Pepper
    1/2 t. grated Lemon Peel
    1 cup crumbled Feta Cheese

Tips :  Lemon Zest may be substituted for the pepper and lemon rind; Onions may replace the scallions; and a dash of salt may be added. All of these will change the nutritional value.

Best eaten with a good leafy side salad.

Directions

Grill salmon on medium heat, turning once. Cook thoroughly through until salmon flakes easily.

While salmon is cooking, chop your veggies.

Beat eggs and milk together. Pour into non-stick sauce pan over medium-low heat.

When bottom of eggs begin to set but top is still liquid, layer the following, in this order, on top: Scallions, Tomatoes, Dill, flaked Salmon, Feta Cheese, Pepper, and Lemon Rind. Cover saucepan.

Cook until eggs are nearly completely set. Use large spatula to carefully flip half of the omelette over itself. Cover, cook 3 more minutes.

Serving Size: Makes two normal person, or one bodybuilder-sized dinner portions

Nutritional value based on viewing this as ONE serving:

  Calories:  1348.

    Total Fat: 82.4 g
    Cholesterol: 1408 mg
    Sodium: 2,288mg
    Total Carbs: 29.4 g
    Dietary Fiber: 6.4 g
    Protein: 122.6


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds delicious. Gonna try this one this weekend. Could us a little more protein though. Seriously, i would have an entire days worth of protein in by noon with this breakfast!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 14, 2013)

Milburn looks like our in house chef .. Glad i checked this forum out causer he's slinging good grub.. Thanks.


----------



## odin (Jan 18, 2013)

Damn that looks good!!

I love the way you add a pic to the recipes you post!! It's great to have the visual!!


----------



## HUMMER_POWER (Jan 19, 2013)

damn damn damn
so very great looking
congrats !


----------

